# [SOLVED] ASUS G75VW won't power on



## rimwalker (Jun 10, 2012)

I just bought a brand-new ASUS G75 last night. I left it on overnight to download some programs and it's been fine all day. This evening I went to use it, opened the lid, and entered my password to log back into Windows and the power shut off. I tried to get it to power back on and absolutely no lights on the front will light up. If I pop the battery out and hit the power button, one light will briefly flash but not stay on. I've tried booting with/without battery, with/without power supply, removing battery/power supply and holding down the power button for 30 seconds, nothing is working. I'm really in a bind, I need to use it and can't get it back to the store anytime soon due to my schedule. Any ideas?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: ASUS G75VW won't power on*

Unfortunately it seems the only option is to return it.

Any attempts at repairing it may void the warranty.


----------



## cookiedk920 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: ASUS G75VW won't power on*

i have the same problem


----------



## rimwalker (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: ASUS G75VW won't power on*

I ended up exchanging mine for a new one, it was the motherboard that died.


----------

